# Liposuction



## nyyankees (May 9, 2012)

Is there a ICD-10 PCS code for Liposuction of leg for medical purposes?


----------



## lorrpb (Jun 23, 2012)

Use the Root Operation Extraction, table OJD.

Lorraine Papazian-Boyce, MS, CPC
ICD-10-CM/PCS: A Map for Success (Pearson)


----------

